# Any Good?



## andro (1/4/14)

http://www.vapeking.co.za/atomizer-resistance-tester-ohm-meter.html
Is this any good ? Or is better a normal multimeter ?
Want to start doing some coil and i have no idea how to start.


----------



## devdev (1/4/14)

I got one of these from Sky Blue Vaping.

Truthfully, if you can afford it, get both. If you can only afford one, a multimeter would probably be more functional because you can test for voltage and shorts as well.

Why I say this is worth it, is it is much less hassle to measure your coils this way, but the biggest benefit is that it makes a great holder to mount the deck of your RBA into while you are screwing the coil in.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## johan (1/4/14)

I think they are just as good as any cheap multimeter - you have the added benefit of something sturdy to do your coiling on as well as mentioned by devdev

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## andro (1/4/14)

Thanks . Just to rebuild kanger coils do i need some wire and wick , correct?


----------



## devdev (1/4/14)

You will need wire and silica for the materials. For tools you will need tweezers, drill bits/wire/screw driver to wind around, and a bit of patience the first few times


----------



## johan (1/4/14)

@andro its much easier as you think - go for it!


----------



## andro (1/4/14)

Will do. 
As well i saw kanthal wire come in different sizes so is the silica thingy. What are the usual size to start with ?


----------



## johan (1/4/14)

I think 2mm (drill bit for former) is a good start, some 28G Kanthal and I suggest skip the silica and use cotton right from the start.


----------



## BhavZ (1/4/14)

Honestly I would say 1.5mm screwdriver and some cotton wool

The reason I suggest 1.5mm is because of the height of the coil, it makes it easier to position the coil lower and have better clearance between the coil and the top stem/chimney

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## andro (1/4/14)

Ok cool. What is the difference in sizes for the wire ? What does it change build the same coils with different sizes?


----------



## devdev (1/4/14)

@andro I would start with this build:



and then, if you want to try something a little more challenging:


----------



## BhavZ (1/4/14)

the high the gauge of wire the more resistance it has and that means less wraps

The lower the gauge of wire the less the resistance and that means more wraps to get the same resistance

Most of us tend to use 28g kanthal at 10 wraps to give 1.5ohms (roughly)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## andro (1/4/14)

Thanks everybody . I just watched the first video and doesnt look so difficult . Lets see what i can do .


----------



## johan (1/4/14)

Keep us posted

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ (1/4/14)

johan said:


> Keep us posted


and if possible take loads of pics please @andro

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## andro (1/4/14)

Will do. Will order soon and start. 
Any supplier in cape town that has everything ?


----------



## devdev (1/4/14)

Both Vapour Mountain and Cape Vaping Supplies should be able to accomodate you for wick and wire.

Visit your local dischem for tweezers and organic cotton. Hardware store for drill bits/screw drivers.

Oh and you will need a lighter/blow torch to heatup the kanthal


----------



## BhavZ (1/4/14)

Blowtorch you can get from pnp, just ask for a cooking blowtorch


----------



## Riaz (1/4/14)

i received mine a few days ago, one definite plus is this ohms meter is a perfect stand to place your rba on when attaching the coils.

another plus for me, having a svd only gives a one decimal reading, for example 1.5 whereas this gives two.

this may not seem important now but as one gets more involved with coil building and battery limits, this plays a huge part.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

